# What are they called and how are they made?



## Oldiebutgoodie (Jun 26, 2012)

Some of the older simpler styled table furniture (and some modern pieces too) have a simple square leg that goes from the table to the floor, but about 4" or so before they reach the floor there is an angled outward bend to the leg that I presume adds to the table's stability and also makes it a bit more stylish.

How is this acheived? Are pieces shaped and glued, or is a router involved, or just how does one go about turning out such a leg?


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Pictures would help.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Is it something akin to a cabriole leg , but without the classical look ?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know what the name is for them either but you could just mark a line and cut it with a bandsaw and use a belt sander to sand the saw marks off. If it was more than 4" you could taper it on a jointer.


----------



## Oldiebutgoodie (Jun 26, 2012)

Something like this, but maybe not so extreme. Flared foot?


----------



## CT Proctor (Aug 5, 2013)

Not sure if there is a name for the style or not, but I have made them before. First thing I would do is make a template of the shape you want, usually make them out of hard board or MDF. Trace the template onto your leg stock and cut it close to size on the bandsaw. Attach it to the template and rout it using a flush trim bit on a router table.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Simple way is to cut back of leg on a curve and glue piece to front.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

1 - Bobbin, 2 - Baluster, 3 - Twist, 4 - Cup and cover, 5 - Flemish scroll, 6 - 'Square', 7 - Louis XV 8, - Plain cabriole, 9 - Carved cabriole ,10 - Taper, 11 - Chippendale straight, 12 - Hepplewhite, 13 - Hepplewhite decorated, 14 - Adam, 15 & 16 - Sabre, 17 - Pre-Victorian, 18 - American fancy, 19 - Windsor, 20-23 - Victorian, 24 - Modern Cabriole


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, mics. Very informative.


----------



## Oldiebutgoodie (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks to everybody. You've all helped me along on my thinking.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok, I misunderstood about the leg flaring outward. For that type leg you could glue additional wood to two sides of the bottom of the legs and bandsaw it out. After cutting one side keep the loose pieces and tape them back on the leg so it lays flat on the saw to bandsaw the other side.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Oldiebutgoodie said:


> Something like this, but maybe not so extreme. Flared foot?


Yep , they are Cabriole legs at their most basic .
The name derives from the French word _cabrioler_, meaning _to leap like a goat _


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Warning,warning...thread drift......warning.

In mics_54 leg chart,can I have about 3 or 4 dz of #9's please.All hand made of course,haha.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

BWSmith said:


> Warning,warning...thread drift......warning.
> 
> In mics_54 leg chart,can I have about 3 or 4 dz of #9's please.All hand made of course,haha.


 
Building centipedes ?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A common name would be "splayed". They can be cut from solid stock, or done as a glue up.


















.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Like this?


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

BZawat said:


> Like this?


Like the ones in Oldiebutgoodie's second post , the photo , 
and like the ones the chart that mics_54 posted .
The many variations of the Cabriole Leg


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Manuka Jock said:


> Like the ones in Oldiebutgoodie's second post , the photo ,
> and like the ones the chart that mics_54 posted .
> The many variations of the Cabriole Leg


Oh gotcha. Missed that somehow lol


----------



## Oldiebutgoodie (Jun 26, 2012)

Great looking work, BZawat. Now how about a few tips on how you got there. Are the back legs straight? Hard to tell from photo.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

*check out this thread*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/walnut-slab-media-console-build-51405/index4/

Starts at post #73 (I think, just looked and I've already forgotten haha)

Back legs are straight. If you have access to a band saw, thats the safer way to do it. the router was terrifying  If I can help. let me know!


----------

